

Peter Thiel and Max Levchin at TC Disrupt (video) - jambo
http://www.techcrunch.tv/show/new-and-featured/psYW1zMjrBR3eTuVeV25hFD552lZwAoWA

======
jambo
It's an interesting idea to look at non-internet innovation and see a decline,
but the internet provides a lot of slack in the need to do hard, physical
innovation. In the case of transportation, we're seeing productivity gains
because the internet provides substitutes to (some) travel.

